# DBS Receiver w/ ATSC and QAM



## lombarmj (Jun 10, 2008)

Would anyone know if there is a DBS Satellite Receiver that can tune DBS, ATSC over-the-air and digital cable (i.e. QAM)? At first I thought the Sony SAT-HD300 could but the specs only indicate DBS Satellite and ATSC over-the-air.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No current DIRECTV receiver will decode any QAM signals. DIRECTV HD DVRs (and R22 DVRs with HD Access on the account) will decode ATSC signals, but may need the the AM21 antenna module.


----------

